# 5 Gallon Tank Upgrade



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm reposting this because I tried to edit my original post but it needs to be approved...


Hi everyone!

I need help deciding on a 5 gallon tank for my HM male betta. He is still regrowing his tail from a serious bout of fin rot a few months ago, and I want to upgrade his tank. He is currently in a 2.5 gallon TopFin Relax and he likes it, but I don't - the filter loudly vibrates, one of the lights just burned out, it has more vertical space than horizontal, etc.

I have been researching 5 gallon kits for a few days and I can't decide which one to get. I've looked at the Aqueon 5 Gallon MiniBow, but I don't like the top or the filter. I considered the Aqueon Ascent 6 Gallon but don't know much about it. Of course I looked at the Fluval Spec V, but I can't afford it. I could keep listing the tanks I've researched but maybe it is better to list what I'm looking for in a tank...

Quiet, low flow filter - the vibration of the filter I have now is enough to drive me crazy
5-6 gallons max - I have enough space for a tank that is ~18in by 12in
Top that is easy to open to feed - I like that my current tank has a clear door on top so I can watch my little guy eat when I feed him 
Lights that last a long time or are easily replaced - I'm not planning on having live plants, so I'm not too worried about the type of light... as long as it doesn't affect my fish!
Ideally I'd like a frameless tank
I am willing to buy a kit and replace parts of it (filter, light, etc.), but I don't even know where to begin. Same goes for buying all of the parts separately.

Any advice is appreciated! If you have specific items in mind, please include links!

Thank you!!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
Just a couple questions, do you really need lights? You'll be having a lot of silk plants for him to hide and rest in either way, lights or no?

If you don't want or need a lid and instead keep the water level just a bit lower to avoid the risk of him jumping out would that widen your choices?


----------



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi!
> Just a couple questions, do you really need lights? You'll be having a lot of silk plants for him to hide and rest in either way, lights or no?
> 
> If you don't want or need a lid and instead keep the water level just a bit lower to avoid the risk of him jumping out would that widen your choices?


Thanks for the reply! I would prefer to have lights.. it makes it easier to see him and to see his fins as they regrow. I think I need a lid as well. Before his fin rot, he used to jump into the output cup of the filter, so I think he would make it his life's mission to jump out if there wasn't a lid!


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

aslatt08 said:


> I'm reposting this because I tried to edit my original post but it needs to be approved...
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> ...


1.Buy a 5g rimless tank. 
2.A 12 bucks light should go well with low tech plants in which will help clean the water. U wont need a good filtration system if u add some plants in there. You dont need rich nutrient substrate or fertilizers (not even co2), just the right plants. Think that, if you add a betta, with a filter, you have to deal with water flow of any kind. It can be solved sometimes with plants, "furniture" or sponges.


This kits are good for beginners cause...u have to start from somewhere right? They do offer good quality products but doesn't apply for all desires of ours. Also they will have u stuck on those cartridges with carbon activated media that works pretty good but not if you want some plants or if adding any chemicals to the water. Remember, this is my opinion if you dont want to spend a lot of money. Buy a tank, low tech plants and a light source. If you want a filter, buy sponges.

My betta does not even have a filter and lives in a 3g bowl, 5h light period, with a bunch of loose plants, snails, with no top lid or thermostats. My AC system at home is around 74F constant. And i do water changes every 2 weeks or so (because the balance is different than other aquarium). BTW the light im using is 8$ office luminarie from IKEA that i glued tape to reduce light strength, and plants are growing roots as well as new leaves...this hobby is crazy, theres a lot of variation.

The thing with small aquariums is the regular WATER CHANGE AND MAINTENANCE.

Hope that can help, and correct me if i am wrong please.

(I posted a thread about my betta here, check it out!)

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

Barreto said:


> 1.Buy a 5g rimless tank.
> 2.A 12 bucks light should go well with low tech plants in which will help clean the water. U wont need a good filtration system if u add some plants in there. You dont need rich nutrient substrate or fertilizers (not even co2), just the right plants. Think that, if you add a betta, with a filter, you have to deal with water flow of any kind. It can be solved sometimes with plants, "furniture" or sponges.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! I think your suggestions are great, but I'm not sure I am ready for that. I'm relatively new to this!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's a short thread that might be helpful








5 Gallon Tank Reccomendations


Hi! Recently I have begun research on five gallon aquariums for my betta fish. I would like to move him from a 3 gal to a 5. Most people recommend the Fluval Spec V, but it seems there are some issues with filter flow and temperature. If you have any thoughts on the Fluval Spec V and how to make...




www.bettafish.com





And here's another for when you're a little further along 








Thoughts on Tank/ Possible for tank mates in 5 Gal?


Hi all! A while back I posted my 2.5 gal tank with far too many other fish in there for my old betta, which sadly has since passed. I have done a fair amount of research now, purchased a new 5 gal tank and modded the back filter to add more filter sponge. I added some sandy substrate and some...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Here's a short thread that might be helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Maybe @RussellTheShihTzu has some recommendations for me! He actually helped me out a few months ago when my fish had fin rot. 

I guess I am looking for a 5 gallon kit with a couple of adjustments. I just don't know what those adjustments should be or how to decide.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

My suggestion is to avoid kits. Most people end up replacing something and/or forget to add in the cost of a heater. This is what I always built (rimmed).

5.5 PetCo tank: $15 rimmed; 30 rimless.
Forza HOB filter: $17.








FORZA 5-15 Power Filter PFE-1 - 45GPH


AquaTops FORZA 5-15 Power Filter comes equipped with all the necessary filter media to ensure superior filtration: Mechanical, Chemical & Biological. The 5-15 utilizes a filtration chamber system with replaceable filter pad cartridges enhanced with Aquatops Premium Activated Carbon, and the Bio...




www.aquatop.com




Aqueon Glass Canopy: $12


https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/aqueon-versa-top-hinged-glass-aquarium-top-16-l



Rimmed: $44 + $11 light
Rimless: $59 + $11 light

Depending on the number of watts, your current heater may work in a 5.5.

Lights are up to you. A desk lamp, 16" LED strip or clip-on light.

Here's on on eBay. $11. As an aside, I buy from this seller.








AQUANEAT Aquarium LED Light Multi-Color Full Spectrum 12 20 24 30 36 48 Inch | eBay


Splash guard. Mode :All lights on and All lights off. This AQUANET LED fixture provides a high quality, energy efficient light fixture. Long lasting LEDs. Super bright and energy efficient LEDs. 1 piece of LED light.



www.ebay.com


----------



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My suggestion is to avoid kits. Most people end up replacing something and/or forget to add in the cost of a heater. This is what I always built (rimmed).
> 
> 5.5 PetCo tank: $15 rimmed; 30 rimless.
> Forza HOB filter: $17.
> ...


Thank you, @RussellTheShihTzu ! 

Question about the filter... I am currently using the filter that came with my TopFin 2.5 gallon kit. It is a submersible pump and the intake is at the bottom of the tank. I worry that my betta will get caught in the filter tube of the HOB filter you recommended. Also, is that filter loud? Water sound and/or mechanical vibration? 

I currently have this 10W heater (Top Fin® Betta Tank Heater | fish Heaters | PetSmart) and it keeps my 2.5 gallon around 76-78 degrees. Think it would be ok in a 5 gallon?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can get a pre-filter sponge if you are worried. I've not had one get caught but I know others have.








16 PCS Replacement Sponge for Sponge Filter XY-2830/2831 | eBay


This sponge will fit the sponge filter XY-2830/2831. After 3 to 6 months’ usage, the micro holes of sponge is gradually clogged by the tiny debris, the beneficial bacteria won’t have as much living space as before.



www.ebay.com





It is extremely quiet. The only water sound would be if the water level is too low. It's the only filter I will use on smaller tanks. Oh, and it is completely adjustable. I start it on low and increase as the Betta gains strength. They use it for exercise, if you will. An alternative would be a sponge filter and air pump.

I would try the 10 watt and see how it does as the description says "up to five gallons." It may work. If not, a Hydor 25 or 50 watt would. I prefer a 50 watt. They're only like $1.00 more. I like Hydor because they are small. If you do get another heater, leave it unplugged for at least 15 minutes to allow the thermostat to calibrate.









Hydor Submersible Glass Aquarium Heater - Original Theo 50 Watt NIB | eBay


New, unused Hydor Heater in original box.



www.ebay.com


----------



## aslatt08 (Jun 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can get a pre-filter sponge if you are worried. I've not had one get caught but I know others have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much! My little guy is going to love his new home!


----------



## Barreto (Oct 19, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> My suggestion is to avoid kits. Most people end up replacing something and/or forget to add in the cost of a heater. This is what I always built (rimmed).
> 
> 5.5 PetCo tank: $15 rimmed; 30 rimless.
> Forza HOB filter: $17.
> ...


I use this brand, this exaclty light at one of my tanks with no co2 and plants are growing like CRAZY with 8h of light only.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

